# Hanzo vs. MS Sasuke



## UchihaX28 (Mar 8, 2015)

* Location *: Chuunin Exams (Final)
* Distance *: 15m
* Mindset *: BL Hanzo, IC Sasuke (though Sasuke doesn't hesitate to use the Mangekyo if need be)
* Restrictions *: V3 Susanoo, * Sharingan Genjutsu * and MS Genjutsu
* Knowledge *: Sasuke has Full Knowledge, Hanzo only has basic knowledge on Sasuke's Amaterasu.
* Conditions *: Salamender is instantly on the field.

 So personally, I don't believe Hanzo is that strong, but many people on here do, so I'll be interested to see what people think of this. If need be, I will edit OP if the fight is too one-sided.

 Edit: * Amaterasu is restricted. *

 Gotta keep the Uchiha haters happy. 

 Edit 2: I meant both Sharingan and MS Genjutsu are restricted, not the Sharingan itself. I edited the OP to make that clear.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

lol what the hell why would you restrict the sharingan? Hanzo wipes the floor with Sasuke with all your restrictions and even if he had all of his abilities he still gets raped by Hanzo.

Hanzo can instantly make the entire battlefield a poison gas field and Hanzo is fast as hell since he knows the body flicker tecnique which means yes hanzo can dodge susanoo arrows and amatarasu. Also with the salamander out that seals the deal.

We don't know that much about hanzo but from portrayal and the few feats he showed us sasuke gets wrecked. Don't forget hanzo gave all 3 sannin their titles.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 8, 2015)

Is Hanzu going to keep his mask on, or off?

@Transcendent Shinobi

Isn't your sig way too big?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 8, 2015)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> lol what the hell why would you restrict the sharingan? Hanzo wipes the floor with Sasuke with all your restrictions and even if he had all of his abilities he still gets raped by Hanzo.



 I didn't restrict the Sharingan.



> Hanzo can instantly make the entire battlefield a poison gas field and Hanzo is fast as hell since he knows the body flicker tecnique which means yes hanzo can dodge susanoo arrows and amatarasu. Also with the salamander out that seals the deal.



 Really? So Salamander is immune to Amaterasu which is shown to be very effective against Summons and the Hachibi? 

 Good thing Sasuke knows Shunshin too. He managed to speed-blitz all the way to the Kages even in a Weakened State and only a sensory ninja managed to detect his location right away. 

 Hanzo is dodging Susanoo Arrows? He'd first have to react in order to use Shunshin and considering Danzo couldn't even do so with enhanced Precognition, I don't see how Hanzo would. Hanzo couldn't even make seals against Mifune and Danzo himself had to rely on Hashi's Mokuton to evade it and you seriously think Hanzo can just Shunshin to avoid Susanoo Arrows? 

 But still, Susanoo Arrows are restricted. Hanzo at close range cannot dodge Amaterasu which is where he'll be at when Sasuke can easily counter Hanzo before he can make seals.

 Keep in mind that Sasuke does have his Hawk Summon which means he can snipe with Enton and Katons and easily evade Salamanders Poison Field. That and Salamander goes down due to Amaterasu.



> We don't know that much about hanzo but from portrayal and the few feats he showed us sasuke gets wrecked. Don't forget hanzo gave all 3 sannin their titles.



 True though those were 3 younger and more inexperienced ninja.


 ^ I'll keep his mask on for now. If I really need to, I'll restrict Sasuke less.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> I didn't restrict the Sharingan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you start the match in favor of Sasuke but since you uchiha fanboys always assume Sharingan users spam all their best attacks right off the bat I can play your game.

The match starts and Sasuke using amatarasu which Hanzo dodges and sends his salamder after sasuke. Sasuke goes into V3 susanoo then Hanzo takes his mask off and Sasuke dies by poison lol.

Also it was never stated that sasuke could use the body flicker technique so your kage summit BS has no facts to back it up. If Sasuke really had the body flicker technique why didn't he use it against Itachi or Killer Bee?


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> I didn't restrict the Sharingan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah so you can make it a one sided fight in favor of your beloved sasuke lol. Seriously you can never debate properly with a itachi/sasuke fanboy.

You may as well give Sasuke EMS and cut off both of hanzo's arms.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 8, 2015)

Sasuke slaughters Hanzo.

Hanzo is strong, but not strong enough to handle an MS user--especially with intel this lopsided. Hanzo's selling point is his poison and that's something that is harder for people to deal with when they don't know about it, but you've given Sasuke full knowledge here. The battlefield is also pretty open, so the odds of trapping Sasuke where he has to breathe in the gas are virtually nonexistent.

Hanzo didn't have many feats in the manga. We know he has an explosive tag Jutsu, but Nagato avoided the brunt of that while carrying Konan; even if Hanzo can set it off inside Susano'o, Sasuke's odds of dodging it are significantly better without the same baggage. And it's not like Hanzo has the stopping power to repel Susano'o coming after him. Ibuse would just get steamrolled. Evasion isn't feasible either because Sasuke is fast as shit in his own right...and obviously has Sharingan.

Then there's Genjutsu, and Amaterasu as well...and Raiton, which Sasuke can use to cut through Hanzo's scythe like flaccid butter.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hanzo's summon is puny compared to the Sannin's. Hanzo got humiliated by Pain and young Nagato before getting easily killed by the former; compared to Jiraiya, who put up a respectable fight against Pain by his own admission and potentially could've escaped if he wanted or won if he had prior knowledge (albeit, he didn't initially face Pain all at once). Tsunade was even capable of guarding the village against Pain's _Chou Shinra Tensei_. Hanzo defeated the Sannin when they were high jounins at best. Even 'prime' Hanzo was only implied to be able to win a slash against young Mifune. He'd get embarrassed by contemporary Sannin or somebody who's Sannin level or above such as MS Sasuke (he's at that level if unrestricted). Hanzo's _shunshin_ being version-two-A fast enough to dodge _Amaterasu_ or _Susanoo_ arrows or Sasuke not being able to use _shunshin_ are laughable statements.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke slaughters Hanzo.
> 
> Hanzo is strong, but not strong enough to handle an MS user--especially with intel this lopsided. Hanzo's selling point is his poison and that's something that is harder for people to deal with when they don't know about it, but you've given Sasuke full knowledge here. The battlefield is also pretty open, so the odds of trapping Sasuke where he has to breathe in the gas are virtually nonexistent.
> 
> ...



How exactly is Sasuke going to KO Hanzo with susanoo when he can just keep using the body flicker technique to dodge him tiring Sasuke out?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 8, 2015)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> I like how you start the match in favor of Sasuke but since you uchiha fanboys always assume Sharingan users spam all their best attacks right off the bat I can play your game.



 I restricted Sasuke and didn't bother restricting Hanzo. How is this putting the match in Sasuke's favor? What would've been bullshit if I restricted Salamander, but I chose not to. 



> The match starts and Sasuke using amatarasu which Hanzo dodges and sends his salamder after sasuke. Sasuke goes into V3 susanoo then Hanzo takes his mask off and Sasuke dies by poison lol.



 Sasuke is IC which means he'll be analyzing his opponent. He's not bloodlusted like he was against the Raikage or even Danzo. Even against the Raikage, he didn't whip out his MS instantly, but only used it when he felt the need to.

 But Hanzo can dodge Amaterasu? Sure, perhaps outrun it for a while, but suggesting he can dodge it at close range is wrong unless Hanzo can match V2 Ei's Shunshin which he can't.

 I restricted Sasuke's V3 Susanoo. I already countered Poison Field by having Sasuke's Enton kill off Salamander or using his Hawk Summon to avoid it.



> Also it was never stated that sasuke could use the body flicker technique so your kage summit BS has no facts to back it up. If Sasuke really had the body flicker technique why didn't he use it against Itachi or Killer Bee?



 Sasuke instantly showed up in front of the Kages without even noticing. That is pure Shunshin. If it wasn't, then you're outright wanking Sasuke right there.

 Sasuke used Shunshin against Deidara. There's no reason to believe he can't use Shunshin. He didn't use it against Itachi considering his proficiency in Genjutsu, Taijutsu, and has superior Precognition, all of which can counterattack Sasuke's Shunshin if he's careless.

 Killer Bee had his unorthodox fighting style. Shunshin would not help here. What would help here is highly skilled Taijutsu to parry his attacks. Even Suigetsu commented on how unorthodox his fighting style is which means even with Precognition, reading his movements would be extremely difficult. Why would he Shunshin into that and give himself less time to react to Bee's swift sword swings?


 @Empathy

 Great point. I didn't feel the need to mention how he was fodderized against Pain, though it does help a lot.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 8, 2015)

> =Nikushimi;53057217]Sasuke slaughters Hanzo.
> 
> Hanzo is strong, but not strong enough to handle an MS user--especially with intel this lopsided. Hanzo's selling point is his poison and that's something that is harder for people to deal with when they don't know about it, but you've given Sasuke full knowledge here. The battlefield is also pretty open, so the odds of trapping Sasuke where he has to breathe in the gas are virtually nonexistent.


How is Sasuke going to deal with the poison? The man breath it.  
So, coming near his is more or less getting killed. Unless you suggest Sasuke running away. 


> Hanzo didn't have many feats in the manga. We know he has an explosive tag Jutsu, but Nagato avoided the brunt of that while carrying Konan; even if Hanzo can set it off inside Susano'o, Sasuke's odds of dodging it are significantly better without the same baggage. And it's not like Hanzo has the stopping power to repel Susano'o coming after him. Ibuse would just get steamrolled. Evasion isn't feasible either because Sasuke is fast as shit in his own right...and obviously has Sharingan.


Nagato did not avoid anything. His legs got explode, and he suffered from that ever after..



> Then there's Genjutsu, and Amaterasu as well...and Raiton, which Sasuke can use to cut through Hanzo's scythe like flaccid butter.



All which are short-range jutsu. So, sasuke will need to get closed, and get poisoned. 
Amatersu is useless (surprise surprise) since Hanzo has the Shunshin jutsu...


@Empathy

It was made clear that Hanzo got weaker because he lost his "faith" and as such not fighting as he used to be...


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> All which are short-range jutsu. So, sasuke will need to get closed, and get poisoned.
> Amatersu is useless (surprise surprise) since Hanzo has the Shunshin jutsu...



 Salamander is immune to Amaterasu?

 Tell me more.

 ^ Hanzo was not weaker when he actually relied on Salamander Poison to subdue a Young Mifune who is substantially weaker than MS Sasuke.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Empathy
> 
> It was made clear that Hanzo got weaker because he lost his "faith" and as such not fighting as he used to be...



And with his faith he was only implied to be able to win a clash against young Mifune.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> I restricted Sasuke and didn't bother restricting Hanzo. How is this putting the match in Sasuke's favor? What would've been bullshit if I restricted Salamander, but I chose not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't prove anything. In the anime right before Sasuke showed up in the room they showed a clip of 1st person view going through hall ways. I don't recall what they showed in the manga but anything they put in the anime kishi would have approved of.

If your running in hallways that doesn't mean you are using the body flicker technique.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 8, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Salamander is immune to Amaterasu?
> 
> Tell me more.
> 
> ^ Hanzo was not weaker when he actually relied on Salamander Poison to subdue a Young Mifune who is substantially weaker than MS Sasuke.



you might need to check your eyes because no where did I mention any Salamander, did I? 
Not to mention the Salamander usually stay under the ground anyway, so I am not sure how is Sasuke suppose to hit him with the Amatersu.

- He defeated Young Mifune. 



Empathy said:


> And with his faith he was only implied to be able to win a clash against young Mifune.



Where was is implied that he can "only" win a clash against young Mifune, and not anyone stronger exactly?  

Was Madara also implied to be only able to defeat 13 years old Onoki, because he defeated him?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 8, 2015)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Also it was never stated that sasuke could use the body flicker technique so your kage summit BS has no facts to back it up. If Sasuke really had the body flicker technique why didn't he use it against Itachi or Killer Bee?




Wow.

Just

Wow.



 Body flicker aka Shunshin is a simple jutsu of just *putting chakra into one's feet for a quick burst of speed* and we see Sasuke use this simple jutsu all the way back in chapter 24 but even if somehow that's not good enough for you it was mentioned in chapter 357 that he used the Shunshin jutsu.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 8, 2015)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> How exactly is Sasuke going to KO Hanzo with susanoo when he can just keep using the body flicker technique to dodge him tiring Sasuke out?



Sasuke can use Shunshin as well, and absolutely nothing says Hanzo is fast enough to perpetually outrun Sasuke, if he is even faster than Sasuke at all.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke can use Shunshin as well, and absolutely nothing says Hanzo is fast enough to perpetually outrun Sasuke, if he is even faster than Sasuke at all.



I never said Hanzo could run fast forever but if they can both use the shunshin then its still going to be hard for sasuke to get a amatarasu hit on Hanzo. Not to mention like hussain said the salamander is usally under ground so if sasuke goes into susanoo the salamander can just attack him and munch off his feet.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you might need to check your eyes because no where did I mention any Salamander, did I?
> Not to mention the Salamander usually stay under the ground anyway, so I am not sure how is Sasuke suppose to hit him with the Amatersu.
> 
> - He defeated Young Mifune.



 How is Salamander using it's Poison Barrier while underground?



> Where was is implied that he can "only" win a clash against young Mifune, and not anyone stronger exactly?



 Because he resorted to Salamander Poison meaning he struggled subduing Young Mifune in CQC.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 8, 2015)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> I never said Hanzo could run fast forever but if they can both use the shunshin then its still going to be hard for sasuke to get a amatarasu hit on Hanzo.



The only person in the entire manga who managed to avoid Amaterasu with Shunshin was the 4th Raikage, who raised his chakra to "Bijuu level" in order to do so.

Hanzo has nothing on that.



> Not to mention like hussain said the salamander is usally under ground so if sasuke goes into susanoo the salamander can just attack him and munch off his feet.



Sasuke guts it like Mifune did. No sweat.

Susano'o isn't bottomless, btw.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 8, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> *The only person in the entire manga who managed to avoid Amaterasu with Shunshin was the 4th Raikage*, who raised his chakra to "Bijuu level" in order to do so.
> 
> Hanzo has nothing on that.
> 
> ...



So shouldn't the OP restrict Amatarasu then because if what you say is true we have no debate.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Where was is implied that he can "only" win a clash against young Mifune, and not anyone stronger exactly?
> 
> Was Madara also implied to be only able to defeat 13 years old Onoki, because he defeated him?



Mifune attributes Edo Hanzo's defeat to his loss of faith, which is why Hanzo didn't win as he did in the past. The nature of that implication only extends as far as Hanzo with faith being able to beat an elite jounin - low kage like Mifune. How strong exactly do you believe Mifune's statement makes Hanzo if he simply had faith? Does faith make Ibuse any less puny, or able to produce more poison, and more after three minutes instead of five? Does faith make Hanzo's scythe bigger and stronger, so as to not be easily broken by _Chidori_ variants that can breach A's _Raiton no Yoroi_ (while non-faith Hanzo's weapon was broken by Mifune not even flowing chakra). If Hanzo believes in himself hard enough, will he and Ibuse become extra durable so that Aoda doesn't just roll over them and win the match by accident? If he just believes in himself, will his poisonous prowess exceed the vast knowledge of Orochimaru, whose experiments made Sasuke highly resistive to poison? We saw faith-Hanzo in battle against young Mifune, and he was lackluster. Hanzo is overrated because he defeated the Sannin when they were canonically far inferior to their present incarnations, which we know to be impressive and befitting of the title.


----------



## richard lewis (Mar 9, 2015)

The amount of BS in this thread is staggering..... no way is hanzo fast enough to dodge amaterasu lol.
W/O restrictions sasuke would shit on hanzo, however under these conditions"im assuming this is base sasuke since sharingan is restricted" hanzo should win mid diff.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2015)

transcendent shinobi 
serious  

did u just try to claim sasuke cant use the body flicker technique?

what did he use in his first appearance in part 2

or against deidara??


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 9, 2015)

what with these ridiculous restrictions, why call it MS sasuke, when you have restricted his sharingan smh, 
either way, MS sasuke would humiliate Hanzo just how Pain did, 

a guy who got punked by Mifune is 3-4 tiers below any MS user,


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> what with these ridiculous restrictions, why call it MS sasuke, when you have restricted his sharingan smh,
> either way, MS sasuke would humiliate Hanzo just how Pain did,
> 
> a guy who got punked by Mifune is 3-4 tiers below any MS user,



 Dammit.

 I meant both Sharingan and MS genjutsu are restricted. 

 Amaterasu is still restricted, but Sasuke still has V2 Susanoo which still managed to counter Danzo's Izanagi which is impressive considering Danzo still landed a few hits on MS Sasuke. Hanzo doesn't have feats like that, especially not when he struggled against Young Mifune and had to resort to Salamander Poison to beat him.


----------

